# Lump between mandible and neck - RIP



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am in need of some advice. I just found a meatball sized lump under my rabbits chin, close to the neck, almost behind the mandible. 

My 8yr old holland lop recently was seen for symptoms including drooling, and a sudden change in appetite about a month ago. After exam, xrays, it was concluded that she had some molar Spurs which the vet filled down for her. Her bloodwork was normal, and the radiographs (xrays) were unremarkable. She was given a few days of pain meds along with an antibiotic injection.

She seems to bounce back almost immediately, however is still a little reluctant to eat on the right side, and it drooling a very small amount afer drinking water. Also, she has not been as gung-ho about her hay. 

I have an appointment with her vet this Monday, but was wondering if you guys might have some insight; especially in the abcess department. Do they/can they form between the mandible/ neck area ? I noticed some hair loss around the lump too. I can't believe this popped up so quick, either. It's like it was overnight. I am concerned about the "c" word, but an abcess seems more likely. Thoughts? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 9, 2016)

Lumps from the scary "c" word do not usually develop quite so quickly. I would say that an infection/abscess is most likely due to the sudden appearance.


----------



## JBun (Jan 10, 2016)

It's possible that your rabbit has an infected tooth that has caused an abscess to form. I would agree that due to how quickly it developed, it is more likely an abscess. Your vet will probably want to take xrays again and may do a fine needle aspirate to see if it is pus in the lump. 

Here's some info on facial abscesses. Don't let the pictures scare you too much as the wounds can look a bit gruesome at the start but heal up quite nicely. But it can sometimes be a lengthy treatment. It just depends on the extent of the infection and finding the right antibiotic(s) for the bacteria involved.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Dental_diseases/Treatment/Facial/abs_dental.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Bacterial/Absc_treat/abscess_treat.htm


----------



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for responding 

I do recall her vet stating that oral type cancers are less common in rabbits then say cats or dogs. I'm hoping that because it's kind of on the smallish side (in comparison to some of the photos I have seen) it's a single tooth rather than osteomyelitis...

Will have an update after her appointment tomorrow. Thanks again Jbun and Azerane!


----------



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 11, 2016)

Merlie saw the vet again today and confirmed it is indeed an abscess we are dealing with. I am again in need of some advice. 

Here's the facts: her bloodwork was normal, and as of right now she is holding her own and doing okay. Eating with a little less gusto but still munching and drinking happily for the most part. Here abscess is on her mandible, between her incisors and the cheek teeth, along the bottom of her jaw. Her vet told me that sine she is still thriving and her bloodwork looks good, that he is optimistic and wants to give her a chance.

Here's what I am feeling: I am worried that this surgery (since it is likely to be aggressive) will be difficult for her to recover from as an 8 year old bunny. I am torn between wanting to help heal her and not wanting to cause any stress or pain. I'm at a crossroads on what to do, and feel like no matter what I will not be right, but won't be entirely wrong either. 

Have any of you gone through this with your buns? I could really use some guidance and tips from those of you that have experience in this.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 11, 2016)

You want to get the infection out.

Abscesses should never be let to fester and get worse.

Antibiotics cant usually deal with it on their own unless its cleaned out first.

I would do the surgery.


----------



## JBun (Jan 12, 2016)

I agree that it's almost always better to have the abscess surgically removed, but with your rabbit being older that is something you do need to factor into your decision. There are cases of successful non surgical treatment of abscesses, so it is an option. Essentially only you can decide what is going to be the best route to take for your individual rabbit. Every case is different, so it's never a one size fits all answer. 

Personally if I had an older rabbit with this problem, I would probably start with antibiotics first and see how that went, and only go with surgery if no other option.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/jawabscess.html


----------



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 13, 2016)

We have decided to go ahead with the surgery for Merlie. I was conflicted between putting her through a surgery versus managing her pain and infection as best I could with medications. It is clear that if I am going to try and help her, surgery is the best chance she has at a better quality and quantity of life. 

I will provide updates when I can. She will have the surgery tomorrow. Lots of cuddles and kisses tonight :heartbeat::


----------



## Azerane (Jan 14, 2016)

Best wishes for the surgery. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 16, 2016)

I am sorry for the delay, but providing an update has been intensely difficult. My sweet baby went to heaven on Thursday morning. She never made it to surgery.

I arrived home on Wednesday afternoon to Merlie being lame on her front right limb. To my shock, the abscess had appeared to have grown, doubling in size since the day before, even since earlier that morning. The swelling now encompassed the right side of her neck, and, apparently, was also affecting her right front leg. I took her directly to the specialty vet clinic were she was already scheduled for surgery the next morning. Since it was after hours, I saw an ER vet (rabbit savvy) who was in close communication with her regular veterinarian. They kept her overnight and administered pain medications, sub cutetanious fluids, and monitored her until her vet could closely examine her the next morning.

I received a call from her vet at 9:00 with grave news. The abscess had ruptured internally, and instead of removing a localized infection, the procedure would entail almost her entire front half. He explained that we now we're dealing with a very different prognosis, and that surgery was not a viable option. He also offered aggressive antibiotic therapy, but did not recommend it as it likely would not cure her. Euthanasia was recommended. I told him that I felt that this was the only humane, kind option. We hung up, and I hastily prepared to leave for the long drive to the hospital. Minutes later, I received a phone call from her vet. He said that Merlie's breathing had changed, and she had had a seizure. He asked for the permission to euthanize her to end her suffering. Heartbroken, I consented to him letting her go without being there to say goodbye.

To say my husband and I are heartbroken would be an understatement. I miss her more than words could describe, and am completely devestated. This has been terribly difficult to write, as I sit at home morning the loss of my baby girl. I shared 8 wonderful years with her, she was the most precious gift I could have ever asked for. 

I noticed the abscess on Saturday, 1/9. It was smallish, and I know it popped up quickly because my husband and I were constantly checking for drooling since her molar spur issue almost 4 weeks prior. When she was initially seen, I had a complete work up done including xrays and a blood panel. Everything looked beautiful. The xrays even went to the radiologist for a second look, just to make sure we didn't miss anything. After the Spurs were filled down and she was given a penicillin injection and metacam, she went back to her old antics and seemed happier than ever. Fast forward to January 9th, I find the abscess. I see her doctor on Monday the 11th, and abscess is confirmed. Surgery is recommended and scheduled for the Thursday. Started back on metacam and penicillin injection was given. Wednesday night, she is limping and seems painful. Abscess has grown. Thursday morning, my baby went to heaven. Gone, so very very quickly. I am still in shock. 

I don't know that I could have done anything differently. Her vet said he had never experienced anything like it. He has been an exotic vet for many years and is the highest entity when it comes to rabbit specialists in my area. 
The void left in my heart is vast and deep. I will miss her beautiful soul, sweet bunny kisses, and her spirit. Rest in peace, my little princess. Momma loves you.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 19, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There is no way to predict these things and I'm almost in shock just reading how quickly the abscess progressed. Rest in peace, Merlie.


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 19, 2016)

My sincerest condolences for the loss of your dear friend.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## squidpop (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you for updating. I am so sorry for your lost. It was surprising to read that it progressed that fast even after having a penicillin injection. You did your best for her. Binkies in heaven Merlie.


----------



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you all for expressing condolences. We miss her terribly. She was a beloved member of our family. I attached a collage with some of our favorite pictures of her.


----------

